# Rescue needs transport help Mich to Wis



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Mary Palmer needs folks to help with a transport of a senior Malt from Hastings Michigan, near GrandRapids to near Milwaukee.

Anyone in Michigan that can come down as far as toledo,I can pick up and go as far as South Bend,if someone is in Indiana can pick up from there...

Contact Mary at [email protected]


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I sure hope people can helpout! Your so great Michelle with helping out these fluffs!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Wish I could help Michelle. Hoping someone steps up soon!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - I e-mailed a friend of mine in MI to see if she knew anyone or could do it herself. Will this take place over the weekend?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

People are posting on their FB page,so we migth get our daisy chain of folks to get her transported. I can go to get her in Michigan, 3 hours one way, bring her to Indiana where another lady (Donna) has offered to get her to Wisconsin border and another Maggie (hi Maggie) will help too!
Waiting to hear back from Mary if this will work. We're all trying to get ti to work fo rthis little one.... MAry sure has a big job..even on something like this, for logisitics....

Got my puppy party on 25-and maybe a little on 26th for extra puppy fun,but I emailed and called to tell her I could help any time before and after...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> People are posting on their FB page,so we migth get our daisy chain of folks to get her transported. I can go to get her in Michigan, 3 hours one way, bring her to Indiana where another lady (Donna) has offered to get her to Wisconsin border and another Maggie (hi Maggie) will help too!
> Waiting to hear back from Mary if this will work. We're all trying to get ti to work fo rthis little one.... MAry sure has a big job..even on something like this, for logisitics....
> 
> Got my puppy party on 25-and maybe a little on 26th for extra puppy fun,but I emailed and called to tell her I could help any time before and after...


Okay - keep us posted. My friend is about 1.5 hours from Hastings to the west on the Lake so I thought that might help. Haven't heard from her.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Was a rescue chain arranged?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Michelle - I e-mailed a friend of mine in MI to see if she knew anyone or could do it herself. Will this take place over the weekend?


 
They're trying for this week end.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Okay - keep us posted. My friend is about 1.5 hours from Hastings to the west on the Lake so I thought that might help. Haven't heard from her.


 If she's from Walled Lake then Mary has talked with her and workign on the chain. She didn't memtion names but I do remember Walled LAke area mentioned as one of the places a volunteer is from.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> If she's from Walled Lake then Mary has talked with her and workign on the chain. She didn't memtion names but I do remember Walled LAke area mentioned as one of the places a volunteer is from.


She isn't from Walled Lake. She's from South Haven but she can't do it this weekend but was passing it on. Wanted to let her know though if it's all filled.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Haven't heard yet. Hope I hear soon, next week end is puppy party for us. We have have to turn it into a rescue party/road trip,Lol!

I told Mary I can do it any time,even through the week since I'm self employed..


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

They got everyone they needed for transport for Abby so she will be on her way to WI for much needed surgery. I wasn't needed this time,but I was glad to help if I was chosen.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Michelle - thanks for updating. Donna is driving from the south suburbs here (Chicago) to MI tomorrow to get this little girl from the shelter that has her and taking her back home overnight. I'm picking her up Sunday morning and delivering her to Mary Palmer near the WI/IL state line. She will soon be getting the medical care she so very badly needs.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Thank you!!! You are a blessing to that sweet baby!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Glad to hear her transport is worked out and she will be getting the care she needs very soon. This little girl so deserves her second chance. Thank you to everyone involved!


----------

